# مشروع servo motor للتحكم في cnc



## ksaid (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
هذا المخطط يعتمد على الدارة المبرمجة atmega8 وهذه الاخيرة يجب برمجتها بواسطة مبرمج صغير .
في المرفقات يوجد 2 hex ال atmega8 تبرمج على حساب الهزاز او الكوارتز المركب 
اذن اذا ركبنا هزاز 20 ميقا هرتز في الدارة يجب ملأ المبرمجة ب hex 20 mhz
اذن الهزاز و البرنامج يجب ان يكونا متشابهين العكس لا يعمل
1 هذه الدارة



2 الصورة



اما عن كيفية البرمجة هذه الدارة البسيطة تبرمج atmega8 من منفذ الطابعة ولبرمجتها
تبرمج بواسطة iciprog في وضع funcardاو اي برنامج يبرمج funcard
;وهي كثيرة






اظر في المرفقات .شكرا و بالتوفيق


----------



## طهيري (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخي اشكرك كثيرا على هذ الملفات القيمة هل جربتها ونجحت 
ان كانت ناجحة هل يمكن التحكم فيها ببرنامج مخ3 للتحكم في ماكنات س أن سي :75:


----------



## ksaid (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
جربتها بدون دارة مخرج الموتور يعني الatmega8 وحدها وضعت 2 led في المخرج عندالمقاومتين r33وr32الذي يتحكم في الجسر h وتضيئ كل لمبة حسب الاتجاة وجربت ب ماخ3 وعملت مع العلم الانكودر وضعته يدوي وعند الانتهاء تماما ساخبرك بالنتيجة:31:


----------



## سندس يوسف (11 يناير 2010)

هل السرفو يشتغل على 3d maxوهل بيشتغل على وصلة الفلاشا ولا هو بيشتغل على اية ووصلة اية


----------



## طهيري (12 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية يأخ kasid 
اننا في اتظار نتيجتك في تجربة الدارة 
كيف استعمل برنامخ مخ3 في حالة السرفو موتور وكيفية ضبطه
لدي سرفو وتور مع دارته كما في الصور التالية
http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615977/CIMG0003/?lang=a
http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615968/CIMG0793/?lang=a
http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615979/CIMG0792/?lang=a
http://www.jeeran.com/photos/2615967/CIMG0792/?lang=a


----------



## maMar (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

هذا الكلام جميل جدا
ولكن هناك شيء ينقصنا.......
ما هو الموجود داخل المحرك
يعني هذه الدارة هي الربط بين الpc والمحرك ولكن داخل المحرك يوجد encoder 
لكي يقوم بإرسال الfeedback للبورد الذي قمت بعرضه سابقا

المقصود من هذا أن نقوم بعمل المحرك أيضا 
شكراً


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

شايف تعاون ومجهودات رائعة وفقكم الله

وأخص بالشكر الاخ ك سيد


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 مايو 2010)

الاخ طهيري تظهر رسالة لا يمكن عرض الصورة فضلا ارفع الصور على سيرفر الملتقى


----------



## ksmksam (21 مايو 2010)

the main problem you cant use it with another axis because cant move synchronous with another motor


----------



## ksmksam (21 مايو 2010)

generally dc motor cant move in fixed speed every once so if we move two axis for draw Circle maybe one of motor will faster than second motor
*so will draw wrong


----------



## zamalkawi (21 مايو 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> generally dc motor cant move in fixed speed every once so if we move two axis for draw circle maybe one of motor will faster than second motor
> *so will draw wrong



معذرة أخي ولكن كلامك غير صحيح
فلو كان الأمر هكذا، فكما فائدة حلقة التحكم إذا!!


----------



## ksmksam (21 مايو 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة أخي ولكن كلامك غير صحيح
> فلو كان الأمر هكذا، فكما فائدة حلقة التحكم إذا!!


حلقة التحكم للموقع النهائي
لانة المشكلة انه لازم النظام يكون السرعة ثابتة اثناء الحركة وليس في الموقع النهائي يعني لازم feed back for speed and tourqe*


----------



## zamalkawi (21 مايو 2010)

لم أدرس الدائرة المرفقة جيدا لأعرف بنية حلقة التحكم بها
ولكن بوجه عام:
- حلقة التحكم في المواتير السيرفو إما تكون تحكم في العزم فقط، أو تحكم في السرعة والعزم معا، أو تحكم في الموضوع والسرعة والعزم كلهم معا في ثلاث حلقتات تحكم بداخل بعضهم البعض، الحلقة الخارجية للموضع والوسطى للسرعة والداخلية للعزم
- التحكم في المسار يتم من خلال التحكم في الموضع في الزمن الحقيقي، عن طريق تكوين أوامر حركة بصورة دورية، أي أنه يتم إرسال موضع جديد كل دورة، وزمن الدورة في معظم الأنظمة التجارية يتراوح بين بضعة مئات إلى بضعة آلاف مايكروثانية
- لكل أمر حركة يتم التحكم في كل من الموضع والسرعة والعزم من خلال الثلاث حلقات تحكم المذكورة سابقا
- للفيد باك لحلقة التحكم في الموقع يستخد الإنكودر، وللفيد باك لحلقة التحكم في السرعة يستخدم الإنكودر أيضا حيث السرعة هي تفاضل الموقع، وللفيد باك لحلقة التحكم في العزم يتم قياس التيار الكهربي الفعلي، ومنه يتم حساب العزم


----------



## ksmksam (21 مايو 2010)

ولكن تصميم ملفات الDC غير تصميم ال servo لذلك ممكن سرعة المحرك تختلف عند نفس الفولتيه من وقت لاخر
بس على كل حال ممكن تكون عملية بشرط
- وجود الجير 
- *سرعة Feed بطيئة*
- عزم عالي


----------



## nohy (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zamalkawi (24 مايو 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> ولكن تصميم ملفات الdc غير تصميم ال servo لذلك ممكن سرعة المحرك تختلف عند نفس الفولتيه من وقت لاخر
> بس على كل حال ممكن تكون عملية بشرط
> - وجود الجير
> - *سرعة feed بطيئة*
> - عزم عالي


أخي الأمر في هذه الحالة لا يعتمد على اختلاف تصميم الملفات في الحالتين
الموتور السيرفو أفضل لاعتبارات أخرى، ولكن حلقتي التحكم الخارجيتين لا يختلفان
وبتصميم حلقة تحكم مناسبة للموتور ال dc يمكن الحصول على أداء جيد
بالمناسبة حلقة التحكم الداخلية ليست حلقة تحكم في الفولتية كما يمكن استنتاجه من كلامك، ولكنها حلقة تحكم في التيار أساسا


----------



## zamalkawi (24 مايو 2010)

بالمناسبة، كلمة موتور سيرفو لها معنيان
أحدهما هو محرك التيار المتردد المتزامن، ويتم التحكم فيه عن طريق ال vector control، حيث يتم التحكم في متجه التيار للحصول على التيار اللازم لكل من توليد المجال المغناطيسي وتوليد العزم
أما المعنى الآخر فهو أي موتور يتم التحكم به من خلال حلقة تحكم مغلقة
وهذا المعنى الثاني هو ما عنيته في مشاركتي الأولى
ووفقا لهذا المعنى فإن محرك التيار المستمر يصبح محرك سيرفو، أو بعبارة أخرى نظام سيرفو، إذا تم توصيله مع جهاز قياس للفيد باك (إنكودر مثلا) لغلق حلقة التحكم


----------



## zaino 48 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي على هذا المخطط


----------



## azaharna (18 فبراير 2014)

والله موضوع رائع بالتوفيق ان شالله


----------

